# grooming short nosed breeds



## sighthound (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me with this. Im attending a dog grooming training course at the moment and have to complete my theory. Included is a section on grooming short nosed dogs and long bodied dogs. Its asking for methods of restraining these two types safely, grooming problems associated with the breeds and in particular its asking for specialist equipment you can use. It would be great if anyone with experience in grooming these two types of dog would help me out. Thanks!!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

Boston Terriers are short nose breed but have very little grooming needs you bath them clip nails and wash there faces inbetween bathing time .
As the face has folds and need to be cleaned real good about 2 times a week .You have to protect those eyes . And brush with a soft brush about 2 times a week .


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a short-nosed, long-back dog, but just rely on ninja-like reflexes to avoid getting snapped when doing more delicate grooming, like removing burrs.  For general brushing and bathing, I just keep him on a leash so he doesn't run off.

Working with flat-faced dogs who can't be muzzled, sometimes a shoestring is used as a makeshift muzzle. Other times, the person doing the restraining just wears heavy leather gloves that we also use for restraining cats.


----------



## allick06 (Mar 13, 2007)

Braceaphalic(sp) or snub nosed dogs like shih tzu's or boston's, should either be in a figure 8 harness or with a loop around neck and under 1 leg. As a pet grooming salon manager, I see a lot of these dogs and the dangers are 1. the dog can drown in 1 tbsp of water. If he is agitated and starts to hyperventilate and inhales water, he can drown, if they aren't restrained correctly and really pull hard on the loop it can cause a collapsed trachea and that can lead to death.


----------



## sighthound (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi thanks that was just what I was looking for allick06!! Do you know anything about restraining long backed dogs and the dangers associated with that type of breed (eg bassett hounds, etc). Thanks!!


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

sighthound said:


> Hi thanks that was just what I was looking for allick06!! Do you know anything about restraining long backed dogs and the dangers associated with that type of breed (eg bassett hounds, etc). Thanks!!


When I was grooming we used two nooses. One under the jaw and one under the belly( in front of the back legs). This helped to keep the dog;1. On the table, 2. Held in position and safe, 3. Steady as to keep the actual grooming time to a minimum.


----------

